# Eine Seite über mehrere erreichen?



## D@nger (22. April 2006)

Hallo,

meine htaccess sieht wie folgt aus:


> RewriteEngine   on
> RewriteBase     /
> RewriteRule     .*/(.*)\.htm.*$ /parser/parser.php?file=/RK/$1.htm [PT,QSA]



So, wenn ich jetzt z.B. http://localhost/abc/schuhe.htm eingebe werde ich unsichtbar auf die jeweilige PHP-Seite weitergeleitet. ABER wenn ich http://localhost/tgz/schuhe.htm eingebe werde ich genauso weitergeleitet. DOCH wenn ich jetzt http://localhost/schuhe.htm eingebe kommt eine Fehlermeldung, weil die Seite nicht gefunden wurde.


> "The requested URL /schuhe.htm was not found on this server."



So, ich möchte also, dass man die Seite sowohl über http://localhost/tgz/schuhe.htm als auch über http://localhost/abc/schuhe.htm oder auch http://localhost/schuhe.htm erreichen kann. Habt ihr da eine Lösung? Danke


----------



## D@nger (22. April 2006)

Hallo,
meine htaccess sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:


> RewriteEngine   on
> RewriteBase     /
> RewriteRule     RK/(.*)\.htm$ /parser/parser.php?file=/RK/$1.htm [PT,QSA]
> RewriteRule     (.*)\.htm$ /parser/parser.php?file=/RK/$1.htm [PT,QSA]



Somit ist die Seite sowohl über http://localhost/schuhe.htm als auch über http://localhost/RK/schuhe.htm erreichbar. Nun eine kleine Frage: Hat das irgendeinen Einfluss auf das Suchmaschinen-Ranking. Eigentlich nicht oder, denn diese erkennt ja nicht, dass man die gleiche Seite über zwei Adressen erreichen kann. Danke.


----------

